# What's your favorite heavy-duty body moisturizer?



## KittySkyfish (Dec 14, 2005)

Now that winter is here, 'tis the season for itchy, dry skin. My favorite rich body lotions are Curel's Ultra Healing Moisturizing Lotion for the worst problems and Curel's Restore and Revive Lotion for all-over smoothing. I love them both because they hydrate all day long and my shins are itch-free. Good stuff!


----------



## anne7 (Dec 14, 2005)

I like palmer's cocoa butter formula, Banana boat after sun lotion (it has aloe, i like it all year round) and Hempz is nice too.


----------



## Sophia (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't have problems with dryness, since my body is normal every season of the year but I love Body Shop's Body Butters! They have plenty for dry and very dry skins, I use to use Shea Body Butter but it was very heavy for my skin so I think it would be great for your dry skin along with Cocoa Butter.


----------



## Laura (Dec 14, 2005)

I dont really have a heavy duty body moisturiser but i'm thinking i should have one especially to use during winter. Gonna keep an eye on this thread for all the recs!


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 14, 2005)

I actually have really dry and itchy skin right now (dang this Canadian winters!!!:icon_roll) so I'll keep my eyes on this thread too. I'm using Aveeno at the moment. Have used Keri and Eucerin before but the didn't really help much They're just ok for normal skin I think...


----------



## peekaboo (Dec 14, 2005)

Curel is great as well as Aveeno Moisturizing Oil. I also use the baby Aveeno with the lavender scent.


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 14, 2005)

I use Oil of Olay Moisturinse In Shower Body Lotion or Caress's Glowing Touch In Shower Body Lotion. If necessary, I use Aveeno for extra moisturing.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 14, 2005)

If I need an ultra thick lotion I use Jacqua's Chocolate Marshmallow or Buttercream Frosting Body Butter or Origin's Chocolate Body Butter.

Both of those are super thick and smell dee-lish-shus.

Takes forever to dry though and it ain't easy putting on your jeans afterwards!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Aveeno Daily Moisturising and raw shea butter


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 14, 2005)

I've just never been big on applying lotion. I don't like the way it feels to be honest. That's why I prefer my in shower body lotion!!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 14, 2005)

I love TBS Shea Butter, and a cheaper alternative is Palmers Cocoa Butter (in the tub), I'm thinking of trying a homemade body butter with 100% Shea Butter and maybe a bit of olive oil and vitamin E.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 14, 2005)

Nivea cream (in the blue jar) for really dry spots or "chicken skin". Nivea Firming lotion for a regular everyday moisturizer. None of Nivea's products give me rashes while everything else I've tried does.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 14, 2005)

I use Suave Advanced Therapy or Gold Bond Ultimate Healing (this doesnt have the smell or tingling sensation normal Gold Bond has). My skin feels really tight and itchy if I dont use lotion after a shower, most lotions dont moisturize enough or leave me greasy, which is why I like these lotions.


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 15, 2005)

The Body Shop's Shea, Mango, Cocoa, Nut and Coconut Body Butters are my fave for dry skin.


----------



## bunni (Dec 17, 2005)

i use suave vitamin E lotion, then i use body butter on top after a while, my skin is soft all day!!!

on some days i use nivea enriched lotion, its the best!


----------



## elljmz (Dec 17, 2005)

I use Cetaphil in the big tub. Works wonders on my extremely dry skin.


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

I use Eucerin Dry skin moisturizing therapy and is the only one that calms the itchiness


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 20, 2005)

It's an after tanning moisturizer called 'She's the Cat's Pajamas', and it makes my skin so soft.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 1, 2006)

i agree with eleinys. Eucerin body lotion Intensive for extra dry skin, is the only one dat works for me.I have a very very dry skin..tried many many body lotions but this is the best so far..! it moisturizes the whole day till i went to bed...!imagine!!


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm lucky that i never get really dry body skin, but every now and again i use the body shop cocoa butter to really moisturise my skin, also i'l scrub beforehand with Buffy from Lush in the shower. My skin is soooo soft the next day!:icon_lol:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

I am a lotion freak! I always put it on as soon as I get out of the shower and right before bed. I love to slather it on my feet and then put some fluffy socks on. My favorites are Burt's Bees Carrot Nutritive body lotion, Origins cocoa therapy, Origins Lavender &amp; Vanilla souffle, and Hempz herbal moisturizer.


----------



## monniej (Jan 2, 2006)

ditto lisa. i live to moisturize! derma e lavendar and geranium body lotion mixed with eo rose and chamomile body quencher. for the feet, cvs petroleum jelly cream and those fluffy socks. makes my skin feel smooth as "butta"!


----------



## missie (Jan 2, 2006)

My favourite one is by an Aussie company called Mors ( dont know if you get it in the States or not) and is Marshmallow Body Butter. It is absolutely gorgeous....thick, creamy, reallllllllly moisturising and smells a bit like soft roses and musk candy all in one... they have a whole range of other body products as well and their body butters are available in different fragrances like Nougat, Sorbet, Limoncello... yum.:icon_smil


----------



## daizy (Mar 28, 2006)

Another vote for Gold Bond Ultimate Healing. Best stuff I've ever used and I've used a lot of different creams and lotions.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 28, 2006)

Second


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 28, 2006)

First...KittyStarFish we miss you.

Second...Nivea Renewal Night Creme for Body!


----------



## chelles93 (Mar 28, 2006)

Creamy vaseline. It's about $2.50 a tube.

I had always put it on my feet any time I wear socks (when I wore work boots, when I work out) and it kept them super-soft.

I started using it recently as a body lotion, and it's the best thing ever. Because I live in Florida, I can wear shorts most days, so it's perfect. I'm not sure I would want to wear it under jeans or lined pants, though.

I also mix it with a little AHA I have - makes my elbows soft as a baby's behind.


----------



## poca_ini (Mar 28, 2006)

I love a n y Olay product. Especially from the Quench line.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 28, 2006)

I use Cetaphil &amp; Nivea lately


----------



## unmuzzleme (Mar 29, 2006)

Aveeno Creamy Moisturizing Oil really takes the itch away all day, and leaves my skin really soft without being greasy at all. It also has a subtle pleasant scent...I'm not much on perfumes. I recently ran out of my Aveeno and had to settle for Bath and Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar. I smelled like a cookie all day!

Aveeno oatmeal baths before bed time are also really soothing.


----------



## angr89 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have just in the last couple of weeks found a new favorite body lotion, it's Vaseline Intensive Care Firming &amp; Radiance Age-Defying. I put it on every morning after my shower &amp; the next morning my skin still feels real smooth &amp; not greasy at all, I love this stuff


----------



## ozi (Mar 29, 2006)

My only favorite body moisturizers are my Body Shop Body Lotion and Butters...

I especially love grapeseed, brazilian nut,vanilla,coconut,avocado,banana,strawberry, satsuma...

They all makes my skin so smooth,soft and absolutely smelling good for a long time.

I loooove Body Shop:icon_love :smilehappyyes:


----------



## mannoe (Mar 31, 2006)

I SWEAR that after trying aaaaaaaaaaaall kinds of lotions -- expensive and inexpensive -- Lachydrin is the best. It's available at drugstores (you usually have to look on one of the bottom shelves) and, although a bit expensive (@$12.00/bottle), it WORKS. You can even apply it to dry skin as opposed to the usual recommendation that you apply while skin is damp. It's a little stinky when it goes on (the lactic acid) but the smell goes away as soon as it's dry. Try it! You'll like it!


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 31, 2006)

Weleda Skin Food...Love it!


----------



## Angie2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Cetaphil in the big tub has been my pick for years but I think Ive found a new one with the Koru Naturals Manuka Honey/Shea body butter....the more I use it the more I like it


----------



## glamslam (Apr 1, 2006)

I have quite dry skin, especially my legs, they're awful. I love Clinique's Deep Comfort Body Butter! Rich w/o being greasy, and has a very light scent, almost no scent actually. It's spendy though.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

Bliss Lemon + Sage Body Butter.


----------



## Leony (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump.

I need more info about body moisturizer for winter.

I've tried :

TBS body butter (Good)

Samourai body butter (Okay)

Elisabeth Arden Green Tea body cream (great but the scent is too strong)

Loccitane Shea butter(Love it but hard to apply)

Raw shea butter(I hate the smell)

Overall, I loved them. But, I want to try something else but with a soft scents and moisturise well.

Any new recommendation?

TIA


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 5, 2006)

Believe it or not, all I've been using lately is Johnson's Baby Lotion, and it's great! Really thick too! I figured if it helps keep a baby's skin soft after they've been born with the cracking &amp; chafing from having been in the womb for months, then it should work for me... And it does!


----------



## Leony (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Aquilah! I'll try that!


----------



## Annia (Oct 5, 2006)

Use La Roche Posay. I just pulled this off my review:

This lotion does wonders for dry skin. I live in a very dry environment and it can get below freezing! So this helps alot when I get dry skin. I remember when I first tried it. I borrowed some from a friend who was using it for his eczema and I massaged the lotion onto my feet and they were instantly moisturized!

Pros: It can also be used for eczema.

Cons: The only problem I have with this is that its a little oily so you have to use a very small amount and really massage it in to the skin.

It really isn't that oily but it works so well you don't have to use a lot. THe problem La Roche Posay won't sell it to you. They will only sell it to Doctors, but you can find them on websites or at Doctor's offices.

I have not checked the pharmacies (because I only got them online or through my boyfriend's mom, who is a doctor) so you could check that out if you want.


----------



## teb (Oct 5, 2006)

Olive oil and sometimes aloe vera.

I've tried everything on the market and EVOO is just as good as anything else plus you don't have to work out just to rub on the thick heavy creams.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I need a new lotion.


----------



## firesign (Oct 6, 2006)

I use and luv Johnson's (Baby) nourishing milk lotion. It contains glycerin and mineral oil. It doesn't leave your skin feeling oily . I do mammograms and I wash my hands before and after every patient. If I didn't use this lotion my hands would be cracked and dry and very painful!! And another little added BONUS ..........since I started using this the nubs on my legs don't grow as fast. SO I don't have to shave as often!!!!


----------

